#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  What are the wonder places can visit to Kandy, Sri Lanka????

## Wondergirl

Hi all,

Do you know one of wonder place in Sri Lanka is the Kandy?? Yes, The named Kandy is called Mahanuwara which is last capital city of ancient king of Sri Lanka. The Kandy situated on central province of Sri Lanka. There are many places can visit to Kandy;

1.Temple of the sacred tooth relic
2. Lankatikake Temple 
3. Royal Botanical Garden 
4. Bahiravokanda vihara Buddha Statue 
5. Kandy lake with boat riding.
6. Gadaladheniya Temple 
7. Kandy Garrison Cemetry
*
Let's share Where would you like to visit in kandy|?????*

----------

